# Cameras for backstage monitors



## James Steinmeyer (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm looking for suggestions for a good camera to be placed in the rear of the house for the purpose of feeding a backstage monitor. Average to high price range.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 26, 2016)

How are you sending video and audio to backstage? What sort of monitor(s) are you using? What sort of resolution do you want? Is latency a consideration?


----------



## coldnorth57 (Apr 26, 2016)

I am working at the moment at a small theatre that is using an IR sucreity video system and you can see the actors in the dark and throught the scrim workes very well for seeing in the dark


----------



## rwhealey (Apr 26, 2016)

James Steinmeyer said:


> I'm looking for suggestions for a good camera to be placed in the rear of the house for the purpose of feeding a backstage monitor. Average to high price range.



Do you need it to pan/tilt/zoom, or do you want it to be fixed?


----------



## samtech26 (May 10, 2016)

coldnorth57 said:


> I am working at the moment at a small theatre that is using an IR sucreity video system and you can see the actors in the dark and throught the scrim workes very well for seeing in the dark


I, too, work at a small theater using a security system. The IR is great for seeing in the dark, but the latency is quite long because of all the video processing. It makes calling visual cues off the monitor very difficult.


----------



## dbaxter (May 10, 2016)

We use an inexpensive Harbor Freight 'security' system with coax to the monitors and it works fine. I did get an additional infrared light to shine on the stage to get the blackout images more clear.


----------



## coldnorth57 (May 11, 2016)

samtech26 said:


> I, too, work at a small theater using a security system. The IR is great for seeing in the dark, but the latency is quite long because of all the video processing. It makes calling visual cues off the monitor very difficult.


I did not see any latyency with the system they were using ...from the camrea to the monitor no procceing


----------

